# G5 : écran noir au démarrage



## Lestat (11 Février 2004)

Un pblm est apparu avec mon G5 2x2. Au début tout se passait nickel, mais depuis 1-2 semaines, à chaque fois que je démarre "à froid", mon écran reste noir (il se met en veille).

Je suis obligé de le redémarrer en aveugle pour qu'enfin l'écran s'active.

Qq'un connaît le pblm ? Et surtout la solution ? Est-ce ma carte graphique (Radeon 9600) qui est en cause ? L'écran ?

Merci de vos réponses


----------



## Dark Templar (11 Février 2004)

Tu commence à m'inquiéter, j'ai déjà eu ce problème une fois (mais je n'y ai pas prêté attention) sur mon G5 1,8 Ghz avec Radeon 9600 Pro aussi.


----------



## Lestat (11 Février 2004)

ce serait la carte graphique ? Embêtant ça, j'ai pas pris Applecare


----------



## JPTK (11 Février 2004)

Tout le monde a l'apple care la 1ère année.
C'est juste l'assistance téléphonique qui est limitée à 90 jours.


----------



## Blytz (11 Février 2004)

Ca m est arrive 2,3 fois a moi aussi avec un 1,8ghz et radeon 9600...


----------



## Dark Templar (11 Février 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Tout le monde a l'apple care la 1ère année.


Oui, et tu peux choisir de l'étendre à trois ans à n'importe quel moment de cette première année


----------



## Lestat (11 Février 2004)

ok mais ça comprend le remplacement d'une carte graphique ?


----------



## JPTK (11 Février 2004)

Bien sûr si elle est défectueuse !


----------



## Dark Templar (11 Février 2004)

De toute façon, si ça se reproduit trop souvent tu téléphone ou tu vas voir un technicien, et que ça vienne de la carte 3D ou d'un autre composant il sera bien obligé de régler le problème puisque tu es sous garantie.


----------



## Lestat (11 Février 2004)

Si ça se produit souvent ? Maintenant c'est à chaque démarrage (mais jamais en cas de redémarrage)

Je vais appeler Apple de ce pas


----------



## 406 (11 Février 2004)

même problème quand je suis passé à 10,3,2; obliger d'allumer l'écran 45 secondes aprés demmarage. résolu en réinstallant le systeme et direct remettre la maj 10,3,2. depuis plus de problèmes.


----------



## Lestat (11 Février 2004)

tu allumais après 45 secondes ? Et ça marchait ?


----------



## 406 (11 Février 2004)

oui. me demande pas pourquoi. j'en sais rien.


----------



## Lestat (12 Février 2004)

je l'ai fait, plein d'espoir Râté. A marche pas !






Par contre un truc m'intrigue? J'ai eu mon mac fin octobre, et tout a fonctionné jusque disons fin décembre Or, mi-décembre, nous avons eu droit à une màj interne

Ca pourrait pas avoir un rapport ?

Je cherche


----------



## 406 (12 Février 2004)

y'a de trés trés  fortes chances


----------



## Lestat (12 Février 2004)

Mais si c'est le cas, c'est très mauvais, ça!!! Impossible de revenir en arrière!!!


----------



## Lestat (23 Février 2004)

DU NOUVO !!!

J'ai appelé Apple au sujet du pblm, et ça me pousse à faire une mise au point :

- qd on achète un ordi neuf SANS APPLECARE, on a le droit à 
 des coups de fil gratuits s'ils sont passés avant 90 jours (c'est pas mon cas)
 un remplacement pièce pour pièce en cas de matos défectueux

Par contre, dans le cas du pblm d'écran, comme la cause est inconnue, l'appel m'a couté 45 EUROS !! Et je serais remboursé seulement s'il s'avère que le matos est en cause.

Pour trouver cette cause, j'ai une question pour tous ceux qui ont eu le même pblm que moi : 
                                     avez-vous rajouté de la RAM ?

Elle pourrait être en cause, et j'aimerais vérifier l'hypothèse

Merci de vos contribs


----------



## Dark Templar (24 Février 2004)

J'ai encore eu ce problème il y a deux jours (ce qui fait donc la deuxième fois) et je n'ai que les 512 Mo d'origine.
J'ai essayé de suspendre l'ordinateur et de le réveiller m'ai ça n'a rien changé, il faut absolument le redémarrer.


----------



## Lestat (24 Février 2004)

As-tu updaté le firmware de ton G5 ? Juste avant les symptomes ?


----------



## Polykrate (24 Février 2004)

Même problème sur le G5 bi-processeur de notre labo. Il fallait redemarrer l'unité centrale plusieurs fois avant de reussir à activer correctement l'écran. Cela semble lié à une mise à jour récente, car ce désagrement est intervenu il y a 3 semaines environ, et l'ordinateur fonctionnait sans problème depuis plus 3 mois.
J'ai procédé à un reset PRAM et NVRAM, et tout est rentré dans l'ordre...


----------



## Dark Templar (25 Février 2004)

Polykrate a dit:
			
		

> J'ai procédé à un reset PRAM et NVRAM, et tout est rentré dans l'ordre...


Je vais essayer ça alors, car j'ai eu ce problème une troisième fois aujourd'hui.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2004)

moi de meme je dois rallumer mon ecran ou appuyer sur le bouton de demarrage du g5


----------



## Lestat (25 Février 2004)

Le reste de la PRam je sais faire, mais la Vram tu fais comment ?


----------



## Lestat (25 Février 2004)

Oui, donc, comment tu fais un reset de la Pram ?


----------



## Polykrate (25 Février 2004)

Pour le reset PRAM et NVRAM :
1) Eteins ton ordinateur
2) Allume-le en appuyant simultanément sur Pomme-ALT-P-R pour zapper la PRAM.
3) Zappe la PRAM 4 fois (4 bong de démarrage)
4) Après le 4eme bong, Appuye simultanément sur Pomme-ALT-O-F pour aller dans l'Open Firmware
5) Tape : "reset-nvram" puis la touche entrée puis "reset-all" et encore entrée. (moins les guillemets et laisser le - entre chaque commande)


----------



## vitavix (26 Février 2004)

Hello tous,
J'ai un G5 bi 1,8 depuis 3 jours il a eu les mèmes réactions un démarrage sur 2 pendant depuis 3jours. ET aujourd'hui PLUS rien que neni......
J'ai essayé de faire un reset de PRAM ou de NVRAM, j'ai essayé le demarrage avec ecran noir et rien. MEME le clavier n'a pas la touche MAJ qui s'allume.
Je suis un peu désesperer car je l'ai acheté dans le seul pays de la CEE qui n'a pas d'apple store et dont Apple care ne marche pas.
En gros je suis sur une ile et les techniciens de la boite qui me l'on vendu ne se mouille pas.
QUELQUN AURAIT IL UNE IDÉÉ.?????....?????.....

ps: Tous ces problèmes sont arrivés aprés la mise à jour du firmware...    Merci d'avance à tous ce qui répondrez..


----------



## Lestat (28 Février 2004)

Ben tu as de la chance, j'ai fais la manip, et rien, nada. Toujours l'écran qui reste en veille J'y comprends rien





Une autre idée, quelqu'un ?


----------



## Dark Templar (28 Février 2004)

Moi pareil, rien changé, si ce n'est que maintenant ça me le fait tous les matins cet écran noir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Je vais regarder sur les forums Apple, et sinon j'enverrais un mail.

Edit : _un sujet là dessus ici_, une solution serait de démarrer en utilisant le bouton d'alimentation du clavier qui a disparu depuis 3 ans. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Le problème semble lié aux cartes ATI et existait déjà sur les PowerMac G4, apparemment le froid est aussi en cause, mais pour le moment pas de solution.


----------



## FANREM (28 Février 2004)

Est ce que quelqu'un d'entre vous a tente de contacter ATI plutot que Apple, parce que ces phénomènes semblent liés à leur carte video, et pour autant que je me rappelle leurs drivers sont perfectibles


----------



## Polykrate (3 Mars 2004)

> Même problème sur le G5 bi-processeur de notre labo. Il fallait redemarrer l'unité centrale plusieurs fois avant de reussir à activer correctement l'écran. Cela semble lié à une mise à jour récente, car ce désagrement est intervenu il y a 3 semaines environ, et l'ordinateur fonctionnait sans problème depuis plus 3 mois.
> J'ai procédé à un reset PRAM et NVRAM, et tout est rentré dans l'ordre.



Voilà, j'ai parlé beaucoup trop vite. Depuis hier, le G5 n'active plus du tout l'écran, même après 20 reboots. L'ordinateur est donc inutilisable. Il ne reste qu'une solution : le retour chez Apple via le SAV. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je ne m'étendrai pas sur mon dégoût de voir les utilisateurs de PowerMacs considérés par Apple comme des bétas-testeurs hardware, sachant qu'un G5 ne sert pas à jouer, mais à travailler ! 
Le gros DELL noir posé juste à côté, qui ne servait jusque là pratiquement jamais (malgré le fait que ce soit un modèle récent), va "heureusement" pouvoir prendre le relais... le monde à l'envers !
A quand le scandale des G5 "écrans noirs" après celui des iBooks G3 "cartes mères grillées" ?


----------



## FredBG (3 Mars 2004)

J'ai aussi le  même problème mais de façon très aléatoire. En ce moment par exemple il démarre correctement du premier coup depuis quelques jours. Incompréhensible....
J'ai eu l'apple center ou j'ai acheté mon G5 . Apple semble se pencher sur ce problème qui ne concerne que certains  modèles. On m'a demandé mon N° de série et ils doivent "faire le nécessaire" attendons donc....


----------



## Lestat (4 Mars 2004)

J'ai l'impression que le pblm empire : ça fait 2 jours que je suis obligé de démarrer 3 fois au lieu de 2


----------



## Lestat (5 Mars 2004)

Je viens d'avoir le SAV, et leur "solution" c'est

le remplacement de la carte-mère ! Fichtre foutre, les grands moyens !!! 

Et ça ne m'arrange pas du tout, immobilisation de la machine pendant X temps

Voilà voilà Moi qui pensait qu'un upgrade du firmware était sensé régler les pblms, et non en créer


----------



## Polykrate (5 Mars 2004)

Lestat a dit:
			
		

> Je viens d'avoir le SAV, et leur "solution" c'est le remplacement de la carte-mère ! Fichtre foutre, les grands moyens !!!
> Et ça ne m'arrange pas du tout, immobilisation de la machine pendant X temps



Ben voilà, c'est la nouvelle du jour ! on applaudit très fort les concepteurs du G5...  Grrrrr


----------



## Dark Templar (8 Mars 2004)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Est ce que quelqu'un d'entre vous a tente de contacter ATI plutot que Apple, parce que ces phénomènes semblent liés à leur carte video, et pour autant que je me rappelle leurs drivers sont perfectibles


Je l'ai fait (et faut être motivé parce qu'on te fais vérifier de trois manières différentes que ton problème n'a pas été déjà résolu, tout ça pour t'envoyer une réponse généraliste après).
J'ai installé les drivers pour Radeon Samedi (qui ne reconnaissent pas ma 9600 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) et depuis plus de problème, mais je ne sais pas si c'est lié, je vous conseille d'essayer.


----------



## Lestat (9 Mars 2004)

J'ai essayé ta suggestion, mais c'est pas LA solution.
En tout cas pour moi. Mais il y a un léger mieux : avant la mise à jour ATI, l'écran était noir et la loupiote restait orange (pas de signal).
Après la màj, l'écran est tjs noir, mais la loupiote est verte.
Super. Je progresse.


----------



## Dark Templar (10 Mars 2004)

Non, c'est même pas une solution du tout, chez moi ça n'a rien changé.
J'ai du avoir deux coups de bol juste après l'avoir installé.


----------



## gKatarn (12 Mars 2004)

Ben, çà ressemble pas mal aux pbms que j'ai eus, voir  LA


----------



## Dark Templar (13 Mars 2004)

Pas tant que ça, car chez toi le démarrage est problématique.
Chez nous tout fonctionne parfaitement je peux lancer iTunes si je le veux, mais il n'y a pas d'affichage.


----------



## Polykrate (13 Mars 2004)

de mieux en mieux, l'écran, lorsqu'il se lance, apparait en négatif !
La seule solution qui a l'air de fonctionner pour l'instant :  desinstallation complète et retour à 10.2.7 !
j'hésite à reinstaller Panther...


----------



## Dark Templar (14 Mars 2004)

Polykrate a dit:
			
		

> de mieux en mieux, l'écran, lorsqu'il se lance, apparait en négatif !


Ca tu peux le régler dans les préférences accessibilité


----------



## Polykrate (14 Mars 2004)

bien sûr..... que non !
lorsque j'active le negatif dans les paramètres d'accessiblité, il met en négatif le négatif, et j'obtiens.... du noir et blanc !


----------



## Lestat (16 Mars 2004)

Lestat a dit:
			
		

> Super. Je progresse.



La màj en 10.3.3 ne change absolument rien


----------



## bacman (16 Mars 2004)

ce pb intervient-il uniquement avec les ecrans CRT connectés sur le port VGA? ou bien affecte-t-il aussi les ecrans TFT sur le port ADC ou DVI?


----------



## Dark Templar (17 Mars 2004)

bacman a dit:
			
		

> ce pb intervient-il uniquement avec les ecrans CRT connectés sur le port VGA? ou bien affecte-t-il aussi les ecrans TFT sur le port ADC ou DVI?



Il n'y a pas de ports VGA sur les G5, juste un port DVI et un ADC, et un adaptateur DVI vers VGA.
Moi j'ai le problème avec un écran plat branché sur le port DVI mais via l'adaptateur VGA.


Je me demande si le problème n'est pas lié au froid, car il est apparu chez moi en Janvier Février, alors qu'il gelait (et uniquement le matin) et plus en ce moment.


----------



## Lestat (17 Mars 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai le problème avec un écran plat branché sur le port DVI mais via l'adaptateur VGA.
> 
> 
> Je me demande si le problème n'est pas lié au froid, car il est apparu chez moi en Janvier Février, alors qu'il gelait (et uniquement le matin) et plus en ce moment.



Moi j'ai un 19" CRT, c'est donc pas l'écran qui est en cause.

Quant au froid, mon ordi est juste à coté du radiateur, qui marche nuit et jour


----------



## Lestat (28 Mars 2004)

Message à tous ceux qui ont le même problème :

Comment faites-vous pour supporter le pblm, vous vous contentez de démarrer plusieurs fois ?

Apple m'a proposé le remplacement de la carte-mère, mais l'immobilisation de l'ordi pendant X temps ne m'arrange pas du tout. N'y a-t-il vraiment aucun solution ?

Merci de vos idées...


----------



## Dark Templar (28 Mars 2004)

Moi je n'ai plus eu le problème depuis deux semaines, mais là seule solution que j'avais était de redémarrer (heureusement, ça fonctionnait toujours au deuxième démarrage).
Je te conseille d'attendre avant de faire remplacer ta carte mère, au cas pour être sûr qu'il t'en mettront une sans défaut.
Je vais écrire à Apple aussi pour voir s'ils me proposent la même chose 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Après 10 secondes de recherche avec Sherlock j'ai trouvé cet article qui explique comment remédier au problème sur un G4, au moins le problème est reconnu.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2004)

J'ai eu ces memes pdms jai tout de suite pensé a une carte graphique defectueuse (quoi de plus normal quand un ecran n'affiche rien) j'ai appeler la hotline Apple mon interlocuteur m'a dit qu'effectivement cela pourrait bien etre ca et... il me propose dem'en envoyer une de remplacement gratuite si a la recpetion je glisse ma carte d'origine dans le colis arrivant pour retour. 36 eures plus tard j'ai eu ma nouvelle radeon 9600 pro et.. tout est rentré dans l'ordre.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



j'espere que mon temoignage vous aidera


----------



## Lestat (31 Mars 2004)

ça vaut le coup d'essayer, je vais appeler Apple de ce pas !
Merci du tuyau !!!


----------



## Lestat (2 Avril 2004)

C'est vrai, je viens d'avoir la hotline, et dans mon cas aussi

Apple est OK pour un échange (colis) de la carte graphique !...

J'attends la nouvelle et je vous en donne (des nouvelles)


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2004)

Content que ca ait marché aussi je pense que tes pbms vont se resoudre


----------



## Blytz (3 Avril 2004)

Ca y est moi aussi ca me le fait tout les matins... vais quand meme attendre lundi pour en etre sur et j appellerai aussi pour un echange de carte graphique.


----------



## Blytz (6 Avril 2004)

Bon je confirme qu il y a un probleme avec la temperature.. J ai effectivement eu le pb de l ecran noir ce week (avec au moins 7 a 8 redemarrage pour avoir une image). Mais j avais commence par aerer ma chambre avant d allumer le mac, et hier et aujourd hui j ai fait le contraire. J ai d abord allume le mac et j ai en suite aere ma chambre.. et la aucun probleme, j ai eu l image au premier coups les 2 fois...
Ou alors une autre solution mon mac est ensorcelle...


----------



## Lestat (6 Avril 2004)

Je peux venir dans ta chambre essayer mon mac ?


----------



## Blytz (7 Avril 2004)

Si t as envie mais ca ptete un peu loin juste pour un essaie


----------



## Dark Templar (7 Avril 2004)

Y a pas moyen de contacter Apple gratuitement ?


----------



## Blytz (7 Avril 2004)

Y a pas une possibilite de les contacter par email??


----------



## Lestat (7 Avril 2004)

Je ne crois pas. Par contre le dossier technique (appel facturé 45 euros) te sera remboursé, puisque c'est un pblm technique - pour peu que ta machine ait moins d'un an.

Je vous donne rapidement des nouvelles : j'ai reçu la nouvelle Radeon aujourd'hui, je l'ai installée, et au démarrage

C'ETAIT TOUT BON !!!

J'en conclue qu'il y avait un stock de radéons pourries dans les premiers G5. Faites comme moi les gars, vous laissez pas faire !


----------



## Dark Templar (8 Avril 2004)

Je vais attendre encore un peu histoire d'être sur que l'appel me sera remboursé et que le changement de carte a bien réglé ton problème.
Si c'est le cas je téléphonerais aussi.


----------



## Blytz (13 Avril 2004)

Est ce que ceux qui ont appelles pour ce faire changer les cartes graphiques pourrait dire (en gros) ce qu'ils ont dis a la personne au bout du file? 
Je sais vraiment pas comment le demander....


----------



## Lestat (13 Avril 2004)

Tu dis :
"bijour m'sieur, j'ai un pblm, ceci cela 
Et je viens de voir sur les forums que je suis loin d'être le seul. D'autres personnes ont appelé la hotline et se sont vues proposer un échange de carte vidéo. Donc j'aimerais obtenir la même chose"

Et voilà. Ca devrait marcher, ils commencent à connaître, ce pblm

Bonne chance !


----------



## Dark Templar (14 Avril 2004)

Ok, je vais faire pareil vendredi alors


----------



## Blytz (14 Avril 2004)

ok merci je vais faire ca


----------



## Blytz (15 Avril 2004)

Enlevez moi un doute.. faut pas forcement avoir l applecare pour cette echange?? ma machine a moins d un an..
Et derniere question.. heeuuu j ai du mal a trouver le numero sur le site apple


----------



## Lestat (15 Avril 2004)

Blytz a dit:
			
		

> Enlevez moi un doute.. faut pas forcement avoir l applecare pour cette echange?? ma machine a moins d un an..
> Et derniere question.. heeuuu j ai du mal a trouver le numero sur le site apple



J'ai pas Applecare non plus, comme j'expliquais dans mes premiers messages

Et le tél : 0 825 089 659


----------



## Blytz (16 Avril 2004)

Merci beaucoup


----------



## Dark Templar (16 Avril 2004)

J'ai appelé au numéro indiqué, après quelques discussions le type m'a dit que si j'avais eu un contrat AppleCare ils m'auraient renvoyé une carte graphique mais que comme j'en ai pas il faudra que je me déplace au centre de maintenance le plus proche (50  bornes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). En plus, au centre de maintenance je les sens bien de faire un démarrage et voyant qu'il y a pas d'écran noir de me renvoyer chier.

Vous avez fait comment vous pour avoir droit au remplacement de carte ?


----------



## Lestat (16 Avril 2004)

ta machine est sous garantie, elle a moins d'un an ? Alors Applecare ou pas, c'est un pblm technique qu'ils doivent résoudre (et toi tu leur suggère  l'échange). Essaie de rappeler, il suffit à mon avis de tomber sur une autre personne.

Sois sûr de toi.
Rappelle que d'autres ont eu droit à l'échange, et que tu veux la même chose.






PS : ont-ils comme consigne de faire venir les clients lorsqu'ils habitent à moins de 50 clics ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2004)

bon ben je ferais de meme


----------



## Judock (26 Avril 2004)

Salut à tous,

si certains ont encore des doutes : je confirme que le problème vient de la carte vidéo. J'ai échangé la carte chez mon revendeur qui a installé la mienne dans son bi-proc de démonstration. Résultat Mon mac (avec la nouvelle carte) fonctionne. Le mac démo du revendeur (avec ma précédente carte) a le même problème : pas d'image, écran noir.

Voilà.

Bon courage.


----------



## Blytz (3 Mai 2004)

j'ai appelle la hotline d'apple, et ils m ont fait tout d abord bidouiller dans mon ordi pour (si j ai bien tout compris) reseter la memoire cache ainsi que la memoire video. Je verrais demain si ca a fait qq chose.. 
Par contre il m a dit d essayer de lancer l'ordi, et au repmier redemarrage de demarrer sur le CD de MacOSX.. est ce que qqn a deja essaille pour voir si ca changeais quelque chose??


----------



## Lestat (3 Mai 2004)

Blytz a dit:
			
		

> j'ai appelle la hotline d'apple, et ils m ont fait tout d abord bidouiller dans mon ordi pour (si j ai bien tout compris) reseter la memoire cache ainsi que la memoire video. Je verrais demain si ca a fait qq chose..
> Par contre il m a dit d essayer de lancer l'ordi, et au repmier redemarrage de demarrer sur le CD de MacOSX.. est ce que qqn a deja essaille pour voir si ca changeais quelque chose??



, n'écoute pas ce qu'ils disent : c'est la carte vidéo, un point c'est tout. On est plusieurs a avoir la preuve. C'est incroyable, ils essaient encore de noyer le poisson !!!

Dis-leur que ça fait longtemps que tu as fait leurs manips, et que tu SAIS qu'il faut changer la carte vidéo. Point. Courage, défend ton bifteck !


 soit un peu plus polis STP


----------



## Blytz (3 Mai 2004)

Je sais que c est un probleme de carte video.. mais je comprends tres bien qu ils preferent essayer de voire si ils ne peuvent pas resoudre le probleme simplement par quelque manipulation que par un changement de carte.. de toute facon je dois les recontacter demain pour leur dire si ca a marche ou non..


----------



## Blytz (4 Mai 2004)

Derniere nouvelle. Ils ont reconnu que c etait un probleme technique.. mais comme je n'ai pas d applecare il faut que je me deplace chez un revendeur.
Voila.. je donnerai d autre nouvelle apres un ptit tour dans un centre Apple


----------



## Judock (4 Mai 2004)

Avant d'avoir identifié que le problème venait de la carte, j'avais resetté également le Mac via le bouton gris se trouvant sur la carte-mère (attention à manipuler avec précaution !) : sans résultat. Pour rappel, nous avons échangé la carte de notre mac avec la carte du mac de demo chez notre revendeur : résultat le nôtre refonctionne et celui du revendeur a effectivement le même problème. 
Preuve irréfutable...

@+


----------



## Blytz (11 Mai 2004)

Fin de l'episode.. mon ordi remarche 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Donc je rerereconfirme (pour celui qui aurait la fleme de lire tout les post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) un simple changement de carte 3D et sa repart 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci de votre aide 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS : j angoisse quand meme un peu de voire la tete de mes parents quand ils vont recevoir la ote de telephone...


----------

